# New Stove?



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if this belongs here or not -- Mods, feel free to move if necessary.

I need to replace my kitchen stove and am looking for feedback. Currently have an electric with old-style 'eyes.' 

I don't have the option at this point to replace with gas, so will need to stay electric. I also don't want to spend and arm and leg for a new set-up, since I may only stay in the house another 2-5 years.

Choices for old-style tops are limited, and since I do a lot of canning, does anyone know if I can go with a ceramic cook top? I've heard that's not such a good idea, but don't know for sure. :scratch 

Hints/comments/suggestions welcome. TIA


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tleeh1 said:


> Choices for old-style tops are limited, and since I do a lot of canning, does anyone know if I can go with a ceramic cook top? I've heard that's not such a good idea, but don't know for sure. :scratch


Both my All-American canner, and the GE glass cooktop, both say "no canning on a glass cooktop"... 
but we do anyway, and so do others on here. I'll bet it has to do with weight more than any other criteria.

Anymore, we do most of our canning outside on a "turkey fryer" style propane burner. I prefer this as it leaves more room available in the kitchen.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I've also heard that the cook tops don't deal well with the weight and extended cook time of a canner. I've cooked on gas, electric, wood, and oil ranges. If gas is not an option my second choice would be an old style electric. The oil and the wood are a bear to deal with in the summer.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I should mention that I have an additional valve inline with the hose on the burner to make it work...and must be out of the wind.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ving-harvest/419353-turkey-fryer-canning.html

Camp Chef's (Explorer? Outdoorsman?) are about $69 or so, so that's another option.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

We run two pressure cookers at a time on a glass top with no problem. I had a cooker going and a batch of chili that weighed 67 lbs a couple of weeks ago. We use the turkey fryers a lot during tomato season.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We have four pressure canners and there have been times Susan has been using them all. We have a propane range that's good for two canners at a time then we bring in a portable, propane "outfitter's stove" that's good for two more. The outfitter's stove has huge burners and goes through a lot of propane. We only use it when necessary.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

We can on our glass top stove, with a big American pressure canner, and it works well,


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I have two turkey fryer type gas burners for canning. BUT I do almost all of mine on the wood stove, all year around. 

If you're only planning on staying there for a short time I'd put something in that will do the day to day stuff well and go with something you take with you when you move for canning. That way you know you'll have canning facilities at the new location.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks everybody for all the comments and the links. I'm not exactly which direction I'm going yet, but at least I'm a little more educated. I appreciate the help. You guys are da bomb! :2thumb:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You should consider and induction cooktop. We have one that the wife cans on. No issues after two seasons of canning. The nice thing about induction is it heats up pans very quickly and yet is semi-cool to the touch. They are also instantly response to temperature changes, high to low in almost an instant. They can pricey but are worth the investment.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> You should consider and induction cooktop.


Maybe not.... My canners are all aluminum!!

http://home.howstuffworks.com/induction-cooktops4.htm

*Cons to Induction Cooktops: Replacing Your Cookware*

If you're enough of a foodie to be considering an induction cooktop, there's a chance you've acquired some glass, copper or aluminum cookware over the years. If so, brace yourself, because you're not going to be able to use any of it on your induction cooktop -- *induction cooktops require ferromagnetic cookware to work.*

http://theinductionsite.com/proandcon.shtml

*Unfavorable: * 
The Cooking Vessels
The most obvious and famous drawback to induction cooking has already been mentioned: it only works with cooking vessels made of magnetic materials


----------

